# Aveeno oil for Hector (hoggy)



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Just wondered where people bought their Aveeno oil from please?

Hector Squidgley my hoggy has a bit of dry skin so I thought I'd give him a nice moisturising bath.

Is there anything I can use, such as Johnsons Baby Oil, that i might already have instead of having to buy something online?

Thank you : victory:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Take from hedgehog central, hope it helps 
*Dry Skin Treatments*

The following treatments are used by various owners and breeders to cure dry skin in their hedgies.


Oatmeal Bath
Fill a sock with dry oatmeal (not instant oatmeal) and run in through a bath until the water is cloudy. You may also choose to use an oatmeal baby shampoo. Proceed to bath your hedgie, pouring the oatmeal water over it's back. Do not get the water in the eyes or ears as this could cause irritation or ear fungus. This should be done sparingly, as over bathing can make dry skin worse.

Flax seed oil
Many breeders buy flax seed oil caplets from their local drugstore. These convenient capsules can be punctured on one and a few drops can be squeezed onto your hedgehogs back. Doing this after a bath will allow the oil to more readily cover the hedgies entire back. If your hedgehogs food does not already contain flax seed oil, you can also add a few drops to your hedgehogs food. The kibble will readily absorb the flax seed oil. This can be repeated daily, and is best if used after an oatmeal bath.

Vitamin E oil
Some owners will put a drop of vitamin E oil on their hedgies back. It is recommended to put on the hedgehogs back, 1 drop behind each ear after a bath to allow the oil to spread across their backs.


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for that - unfortunately I dont have anything of the 3 that i could use straight away. (Typical aint it!!)

Do you know if i can use baby moisturising oil as I have that already?

thanks


----------



## EmDools (Jun 25, 2010)

You can buy Aveeno oil in Boots.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mrs Mental said:


> Thanks for that - unfortunately I dont have anything of the 3 that i could use straight away. (Typical aint it!!)
> 
> Do you know if i can use baby moisturising oil as I have that already?
> 
> thanks


 

I dont think baby oil would be good for them as if they annointed or cleaned themselves they would ingest it.


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

EmDools said:


> You can buy Aveeno oil in Boots.


: victory: ahh righto I'll do that then. Wasnt sure if I'd have to go down the online route, but thats great. Thank you






Shell195 said:


> I dont think baby oil would be good for them as if they annointed or cleaned themselves they would ingest it.


Thats what I was thinking, but you've confirmed it, thanks for that lovey :2thumb:


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

I got mine from my local chemist - it smells lovely!!


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Aveeno oil is great , used it on my hog , but extremely useful for eczema 

Local chemists stocked mine .


----------

